# Giving up on finding a GTO :( So depressed...



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I have been in the search now for quite some time and just cant find an LS2 for under 20k that is a 6spd and anywhere close to where I live. Those that are, are private dealers that will not finance me and being a first time buyer I can't get any significant bank loan....I cannot express how down this has me. The only one I know of is an 06 with 48k miles on it for $17999. I mean its perfect accept for the miles...Is 48k just too much? Will the car be a bad investment? I REALLY REALLY need help guys. You guys are honestly my last hope...otherwise I am taking the for sale signs off of my car and settling down as GTOless, indefinitaley.

This is my car that I have up for sale now...
Turbobricks Forums


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

*Don't give up!*

I searched for more then 3 years for this 1965 GTO with the options I wanted, you've been looking relatively a short time.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you TONS for just the words of encouragement....do you think 48K miles is too much??? It is stock. Im spoiled because Ive been driving volvos for my entire life and 48K to a volvo is like barely broken in...Should I go for it?


I am young and impressionable and am taking your opinion as fact. ha


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Whats more important than the 48K is how those miles were put on. The car is 2 years old maybe 2.5. That's average 24K per year, twice what is considered normal yearly driven miles. Highway miles? Race track? 

Personally I would be very hesitant on it. It's easy for me to say I am not looking for one.

As bad as you want one, finding the right one even if you have to wait is far better then settling. Give your information to area dealers and let them network for you. In the meantime keep hoarding money. You'll eventually find one you'll feel comfortable with.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

^ Okay...that makes sense. Thank you mods...Been a great help ever since I joined...anyone who sees this thread and can offer any helpful info on finding one, fitting my circumstances, your opinions ARE appreciated.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Turbobricks Forums

More information on the car I am trying to sell...CPR take a look


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> Well, I have been in the search now for quite some time and just cant find an LS2 for under 20k that is a 6spd and anywhere close to where I live. Those that are, are private dealers that will not finance me and being a first time buyer I can't get any significant bank loan....I cannot express how down this has me. The only one I know of is an 06 with 48k miles on it for $17999. I mean its perfect accept for the miles...Is 48k just too much? Will the car be a bad investment? I REALLY REALLY need help guys. You guys are honestly my last hope...otherwise I am taking the for sale signs off of my car and settling down as GTOless, indefinitaley.
> 
> This is my car that I have up for sale now...
> Turbobricks Forums



Man I've been searching for months and still have no GTO to show for it so I know exactly what you're going through.

I've seen many high mileage cars for sale that I can afford,but I will hold my ground no matter how impatient I get about buying one.I will wait until I find the right one on my terms not some dealership!I would prefer one under 20,000 miles,but am considering mid 20s.I will not go over 30,000 miles,no matter how cheap it is.

One is out there for us and you know what they say about what comes to those who wait..............GOOD THINGS!


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

When it comes to looking for a GTO, guys do not limit yourselves to only looking in the surrounding area. Do regional and if necessary national searches for the car. If you really want a GTO, you can find one but it may not necessarily be close by and you may have to travel for it. I live in Chicago and one of my buddies found his 2002 Camaro Z28 with the exact stuff he was looking for 2 hours (in Indiana) away from where we live. It was a little bit of a drive but it was worth it cause he got the car he wanted


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Yea, Rob its tough. I doubt I have your patience though. The one with 48K ive decided to go see tomorrow. ITs going for 17999 but if can talk the guy down to 16500 and the car drives well...Im buying it. The test drive will REALLY be the deciding factor. I have friends so if i really needed some engine work I think I could probably find a good deal. Any tips on talking a salesman down??? I have no idea how to do it properly

I wish the 04s had LS2's....that would make this SOOOOOOOO much easier


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

deg04gto said:


> When it comes to looking for a GTO, guys do not limit yourselves to only looking in the surrounding area. Do regional and if necessary national searches for the car. If you really want a GTO, you can find one but it may not necessarily be close by and you may have to travel for it. I live in Chicago and one of my buddies found his 2002 Camaro Z28 with the exact stuff he was looking for 2 hours (in Indiana) away from where we live. It was a little bit of a drive but it was worth it cause he got the car he wanted


Had I more free time I would def give that a try. Ive already looked in to shipping for cars located hundreds, even thousands of miles away from me. I'm still not ruling out shipping from a far away state but that really just complicates things so much. Especially, when you are a first time buyer looking for financing.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> Man I've been searching for months and still have no GTO to show for it so I know exactly what you're going through.
> 
> I've seen many high mileage cars for sale that I can afford,but I will hold my ground no matter how impatient I get about buying one.I will wait until I find the right one on my terms not some dealership!I would prefer one under 20,000 miles,but am considering mid 20s.I will not go over 30,000 miles,no matter how cheap it is.
> 
> One is out there for us and you know what they say about what comes to those who wait..............GOOD THINGS!


Rob,
Did you see this one for sale? Its in Mt. Airy, MD.

LS1GTO.com Forums - 2005 MBM Maggie Goat For Sale`


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Thats cool and I totally understand where you are coming. If you found the car pretty far from home, would you consider driving it depending on how much the shipping charges may be?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Rob,
> Did you see this one for sale? Its in Mt. Airy, MD.
> 
> LS1GTO.com Forums - 2005 MBM Maggie Goat For Sale`




I just saw that car for sale, that car is a beast for what they are asking for!! Man thats a bad car !!:cheers


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

deg04gto said:


> Thats cool and I totally understand where you are coming. If you found the car pretty far from home, would you consider driving it depending on how much the shipping charges may be?


Oh heck yea i would! Id do anything short of selling my body...and who knows, in a couple months i may be willing to do that (jk jk)....Ya know, i havent even been so priveleged as to drive one yet? Its a sickness


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

deg04gto said:


> I just saw that car for sale, that car is a beast for what they are asking for!! Man thats a bad car !!:cheers


I know the owner and it has been a pampered ride.... making it a steal of a deal considering all he has put into that goat.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Rob,
> Did you see this one for sale? Its in Mt. Airy, MD.
> 
> LS1GTO.com Forums - 2005 MBM Maggie Goat For Sale`


Yea I saw that,but unfortunately I have to do my shopping at dealerships because I have to end my lease on my 06 G6............thanks though.


----------



## 06black60 (Aug 18, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> Yea, Rob its tough. I doubt I have your patience though. The one with 48K ive decided to go see tomorrow. ITs going for 17999 but if can talk the guy down to 16500 and the car drives well...Im buying it. The test drive will REALLY be the deciding factor. I have friends so if i really needed some engine work I think I could probably find a good deal. Any tips on talking a salesman down??? I have no idea how to do it properly
> 
> I wish the 04s had LS2's....that would make this SOOOOOOOO much easier


Dude. Go into the dealership and take the beast for a test drive. Your mental state when dealing with the salesman:

His points: - It's a GTO(rare/sweet/amazing/life-changing?)
- Difficult to find
- In good condition(he'll say)

Your points: - 48K miles (approx. 15-18K over "normal" annual driving #'s)
- Factory warranty is up (sucks for you)
- Tell the guy you think it's worth 15K...no more.

Seriously, you gotta go into the dealership and act as if the car is OK and that its not EXACTLY what you're looking for. If they see you've fallen in love w/ it you're F*ed because they won't budge. I was in the same boat as you and looked for about a YEAR! I went into the dealer at a list of 24500 and left the next week with the car and a price of 21500, not to mention a SERIOUS detail and some minor work on a cracked front bumper. If the dealer wants to SELL the car and not RAPE you while doing so, they'll sell the car for around 16ish. They probably own the car for 14500/15000. That's all I got for ya...I've worked at dealerships and its complete fraud how badly they rip people, don't be a victim!!!!! Good luck bro


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

06black60 said:


> Dude. Go into the dealership and take the beast for a test drive. Your mental state when dealing with the salesman:
> 
> His points: - It's a GTO(rare/sweet/amazing/life-changing?)
> - Difficult to find
> ...


A+ advice right there. Thank you! :cheers

Ill be using your strategy today because Im looking at the car this afternoon.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

On some things you get what you pay for. Maybe you are trying to bite off more than you can chew at this point? Maybe you should settle for a low mileage 04 if it is in the price range you want to spend. A low dollar 06 sends up a red flag to me for some reason.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I gave the car a bit of an inspection today and all I could find was a little bit of damage under the rear bumper...some plastic piece was broken. I plan on bringing it up. The car idled well though and is really clean inside and out. I didnt get to drive it though...tomorrow!


----------



## 2006BlueGoat (Jun 3, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> Well, I have been in the search now for quite some time and just cant find an LS2 for under 20k that is a 6spd and anywhere close to where I live. Those that are, are private dealers that will not finance me and being a first time buyer I can't get any significant bank loan....I cannot express how down this has me. The only one I know of is an 06 with 48k miles on it for $17999. I mean its perfect accept for the miles...Is 48k just too much? Will the car be a bad investment? I REALLY REALLY need help guys. You guys are honestly my last hope...otherwise I am taking the for sale signs off of my car and settling down as GTOless, indefinitaley.
> 
> This is my car that I have up for sale now...
> Turbobricks Forums


Patrick Pontiac in Ashland, VA had a used 2006 silver/grey GTO 6spd less than 10,000 miles, for sale a couple of weeks ago. Might check with them.


----------



## arlo (Aug 14, 2008)

*giving up on finding gto*

I looked for over a year, and quit looking. A few weeks later, I found my 2006Spice Red with only 1,500 miles on it. Sometimes you just have to be in the right place at the right time. Don't buy just anything. The GTO you want is out there.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I drove the car today and...I AM IN LOVE!!!! It was instant excitement. I didnt get to really open her up cause mom was in the back but i knew it would fly if i really pushed it. Monday I am putting money down. THAT GOAT IS AS GOOD AS MINE....WHOOO!!!!!

The sound of that engine is just.....wow.

Im afraid to get too excited because it isnt mine yet...but when it is for sure...arty: in a MAJOR way!!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Just incase anyone cares...here are a couple of vids of the car I am trying to get rid of...It may look pretty stock but its NOT

YouTube - Selling the 850R

YouTube - Volvo 850R again


----------



## Autobell43 (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in Chesapeake too. What part do you live in?


----------



## Autobell43 (Feb 18, 2008)

Now you have to change your name to GottaGTO arty:


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

The moment its in my driveway I will def request for a name change :-D


----------



## cj702 (Sep 21, 2008)

awesome dude, good luck. Just read this. I got mine on the advice of a buddy with an 04 PBM. This was the first car I test drove after my stang blew up, and I never looked at another car.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats man! Everything will work out the way you wan't it to.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone...I turned in my App today and am waiting for a call from the dealer....Keep your fingers crossed!!!!! I am expecting a call within the hour. If I am approved for financing...I should have the car in my garage tonight!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hope you get approved.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Used GTO*

Finding a 05/06 GTO for under 20K will be a task. Our lot just sold an 04' with 30,000 miles for $19,995. A good 05/06 with low miles and not modified should bring 25K easy. The 06' that we own has only 3K miles and is two years old. Would not let it go for under 29K.
kicks06
arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

At the POCI Fall meet this past weekend I saw....A W Golden Pontiac, Reading PA has 2- 05's on the lot. 1 Black, 1, Silver Both priced in the 21's.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

kicks06 said:


> Finding a 05/06 GTO for under 20K will be a task. Our lot just sold an 04' with 30,000 miles for $19,995. A good 05/06 with low miles and not modified should bring 25K easy. The 06' that we own has only 3K miles and is two years old. Would not let it go for under 29K.
> kicks06
> arty:


Good thing you are not wanting to sell the 06, I don't think you would have a lot of luck. Don't mean to be sarcastic, just realistic.


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

I think you'll find one. My 04 practically fell in my lap. Found it online. Listed at a dealer not too far from me. The previous owner is a tech at that same dealer and the car was already modded. So, I scored some extra goodies in the end, lol. A little over $18k with 48k on the clock. Keep the faith.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow so I guess since I got my car the prices did slighty raise on GTO's. I knew it was going to happend sooner or later. I had found plenty of 04's with under 30k miles mostly around 16-18k at the time I was searching.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Located one but...problem...Ive gotta sell my car first and its not going. Ive got it listed on craigslist now though...anyone interested in a relatively quick and very reliable daily driver? You could have the benefit of knowing that it was YOU who helped get an 06 goat in my garage 


Help
https://accounts.craigslist.org/post/shwpst?pii=852570684&db=lv


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN>>>INTRODUCING....MY SOON TO BE GTO!!!!





arty:


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

If all goes according to plan....Picking up the car WEDNESDAY!!!!! WHOOOOO!!!! arty:


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Welp, NOT HAPPENING. Just got back from the dealer. As I stated before, I have no credit history...little did I know how much they would try to RAPE me for that! I was putting 6K down on the car which was windowed at 17,999...they wanted to charge me...are you ready???? 611.67 a month for 40 months!!! HELL NO! 24% INTEREST...

GTO is a NO GO!....what a f***ing shame


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You'd end up paying over 30 grand for the car.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

BIG BUMP!!!!

My cousin from NC was able to cosign on a loan for me.

The car is going for me and me only at 16.3...17.3 including tax and all that. I asked for an 11k loan. So I found out that it was approved yesterday. My payments come to $220.47 per month at 7.6%. Needless to say, I'm very happy. Not completely overjoyed yet though because there is still a possibility the car could be sold by tomorrow. Im hoping it won't be though. If my cousin didn't live 4 hours away then I would have picked up the car yesterday!!! And if it weren't for Veteran's day today, Id be one may way to get it after class. So, tomorrow is it. There are no more bumps to get over or anything in the way. If by tomorrow afternoon the car is still there.....its mine! If it isn't...its because it was sold. Finally, a clear ending to this 4 month struggle!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!!! Picked up the car today, and it is everything it was supposed to be and more! 28mpg on the interstate and around 20 in the city! From a 6.0L!!!! I can't stop jumping around and screaming like a little school girl! Butter smooth and sickeningly powerful! I can honestly say I worked as hard as I possibly could to get to this point....and victory has never been so sweet. Pics tomorrow. Right now Im just going to let her sleep in my garage

WHOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations man I knew your would'nt regret it. You worked hard and you were patient, and it all worked out great... 

-looking forward to pictures


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats man!! It was well worth the wait,wasn't it?? It was for me as well!

Be sure to get those pics up tomorrow!


And you're getting 20 mpg city??? I wish I was,I'm only getting around 15.5.My lead foot may be the culprit!:lol:

I did get 25 on the trip back home on the highway from picking it up.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL yea, I always go from 1st to 4th though lol. And it was DEF worth it. I LOVE the car already and I dont even know how to really use it yet hahaha


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> LOL yea, I always go from 1st to 4th though lol. And it was DEF worth it. I LOVE the car already and I dont even know how to really use it yet hahaha



Don't feel bad,I'm still learning too.First time ever driving a 6 speed plus a car with this much power.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I am pretty good with a manual but its the buttons and settings that I dont know how to use lol


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> Well, I am pretty good with a manual but its the buttons and settings that I dont know how to use lol


I don't have any problems with the manual,but I do need a skip shift eliminator.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Yea and maybe that torque cut out thing when you shift aggresively. You can feel the lag before power kicks in after strong shifts. Id get rid of that eventually, but I am MORE than happy with the car BONE STOCK!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

There is really nothing to the buttons for the panel. Just hit mode, get to the avg. mpg and hit "set" to reset. Then hit mode again and go through until you find your o/speed. Set it to what you want using the arrows. O/speed basically notifies you everytime you pass the speed you have it set on. Mine is on 75mph.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine is 125mph i dont know its kind of annoying.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!!! Picked up the car today, and it is everything it was supposed to be and more! 28mpg on the interstate and around 20 in the city! From a 6.0L!!!! I can't stop jumping around and screaming like a little school girl! Butter smooth and sickeningly powerful! I can honestly say I worked as hard as I possibly could to get to this point....and victory has never been so sweet. Pics tomorrow. Right now Im just going to let her sleep in my garage
> 
> WHOOOOOO!!!!!


Congrats on your new ride. But 28/20 mpg is hard to believe no matter how you shift. I'm not saying it can't happen but that is hard to believe from a 3700 lb. car excluding the weight of the driver that's listed at 21 highway/15-16 city. 

Anyway. Enjoy your ride and be safe! :cheers


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

You are right...Im getting more like 17-18 city and 26 hwy. I live at low altitude though so Im guessing I will get the best possible mileage. Not to mention I baby the mess out of her. I actually TRY to hit skipshift most of the time. I think its cool how much power the car has even in 4th at low RPM...it labors a little then just picks up.

P.S. I only weigh 155lbs ...my tank thanks me


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Holy crap man 17-18 in the city? I'll be lucky if I get something like that on the highway! I never average more than 12 mpg on city driving.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont average no more than 12 mpg either in the city.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm just around 21/14 if I don't play around too much. City and highway driving combined is around 17.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I'm just around 21/14 if I don't play around too much. City and highway driving combined is around 17.


Same here.

By the way WANAGTO, what are you thinking in terms of mods, and what do you plan to change your username to?:lol:


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh wow...what kinda mods do you guys have??




Copasetic said:


> Same here.
> 
> By the way WANAGTO, what are you thinking in terms of mods, and what do you plan to change your username to?:lol:


Probably start with just an intake, then Im thinking longtubes, and full exhaust (h-pipe because I prefer the sound). Next Ill go with heads and cam after that and a definite tune. Way down the road when it comes time for an engine rebuild Im gonna do bottom end/piston stuff. This will all be way down the road because I am more than satisfied right now. I'm thinking long term stuff because I plan on keeping the car around for a LONG time.

I know a guy with a performance shop that said he wont charge me any labor for the work I want done.

As far as my username...geez I guess your right. I forgot that I wanted to change it. GottaGTO :cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> As far as my username...geez I guess your right. I forgot that I wanted to change it. GottaGTO :cool


PM 05GTO and ask he change your user name. Do not create a new one.


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

You pups kill me I've been looking for 30 years for something I could afford finally found a 66 in my budget 48k is nothing on a car nowadays ck compression sniff out the fluids you can tell when somethings been beat on if you find it don't heitate it will be in someone elses garage just my 2 pennies


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I hear ya, took me 30 years to finally get one and ended up "settling" for an unmolested barn find Tempest..., but I have always liked sleepers and with all new GOAT running gear it will surprise the hell out of any unsuspecting Chevelle/Mustang that takes the 326 badges literally....


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

66goatframeoff said:


> You pups kill me I've been looking for 30 years for something I could afford finally found a 66 in my budget 48k is nothing on a car nowadays ck compression sniff out the fluids you can tell when somethings been beat on if you find it don't heitate it will be in someone elses garage just my 2 pennies


The OP hasn't been here in more than 2 years and the thread was sitting untouched for over 3.....


----------

